# Coalie's new diaper (PGWear)



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Hi all,

Coalie is my and my fiance Rick's pigeon. I've had him since just before Father's Day a year ago. 

I ordered a PGWear pigeon diaper for him a couple weeks ago from www.birdwearonline.net. For those who don't know, she makes them custom according to your bird's measurement. It arrived yesterday.

As some of you know, it's kind of funny watching a pigeon adjust to wearing their "diaper," but for Coalie, it was only funny for the first five minutes.

He kept stumbling, tottering, tumbling, and tipping over. We checked and double-checked to make sure it was on right and that everything was loose enough without being too loose. That was fine, but it was like he had lost his center of balance. Finally he got kind of a stagger going, but then he'd fall over when he changed direction.

I was expecting maybe 10 or 15 minutes, but after about 45 minutes Coalie was waddling through the house instead of his usual stomping. He'd still land on his side when he turned right or left.

Finally, he flew. He did pretty good, except for his landing, in which he tipped forward and staggered. I felt like we were being mean to him.

Over the course of the evening, he got better at walking around, and even gave a few territorial coos. But he was very subdued. So subdued that he let me pet him while Rick had to run an errand. I think this is the 4th time Coalie has knowingly let me pet him. He's attached to Rick (although he will mate with my hand so go figure!). I scratched the back of his head and he closed his eyes in contentment, and we were both happy for a couple minutes.

Anyway, so this evening we will try again, and I hope he adjusts soon. It makes me wonder if he wouldn't be better off being sent to someone who can train him to live in the wild, or else keep him with a flock.

Who knew that a diaper could lead to that! I think we would get him a girl pigeon before we let him go.

Rach


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Your Coalie sounds just like my pet male pigeons. Yep, they bite and that's just the way they are. The biting is actually a complement, they're relating to you the same way they would to another pigeon. From what I hear in your post he's a VERY happy bird with you.

Coalie is not releasable and never will be. The little guy's imprinted on people. You can get him a girlfriend but it is likely that he'll be just as nasty to her as he is to you. On the other hand he could settle down, pigeons...go figure!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with JGregg 100%.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, I knew he was unreleasable, I guess I just needed the confirmation.

Thanks.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

*Coalie's new diaper, day 2*

He adjusted a lot faster last night.

But ... he is holding most of it in, which kind of defeats the purpose, I think!

Mostly, though he just stood in a corner and pondered this new development.

When I lifted him to the floor, he stomped and cood, and found another corner to think in.

Has anyone else's pigeon taken this long to adapt to their diaper? I thought it would be just like a few minutes, maybe a half hour. Since we've never done this before, we're kind of worried. He's so subdued and quiet.

Rach


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Maybe Coalie doesn't like his diaper...I know I wouldn't want something strapped to my bottom!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The diaper feels unfamiliar, so you need to give him time for it to become familiar. You might try putting the diaper on for short periods when he is focused on something he enjoys, like eating treats or getting your attention.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Rach,
It is kind of strange that a lot of people expect their pets to understand and adapt immediately to all strange and unnatural things we put them through.
Please find somewhere one of these tourist backpacks (with a metal frame). Put something in and try going through your everyday activities by carrying this on your back. I would like to tell me how long it would take you to stop paying attention on it and feeling comfortable. 
Please don’t expect miracles. Give him a week or two. Be kind and patient and talk to him. He is stressed now and you presence will help. Pigeons pay great attention to all details and changes. Mine stress of the simple things (for me) as cell phone in my hand or replacing their bath tube with new one different in color.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Brooklyn's had his diaper for over 3 years now and every time he is asked to wear it he _still_ flings himself about like he is in the throes of death. So, I put it on him in the bedroom and let him get on with the theatrics on the safety of our big cushy queen bed. Once Dinner Theatre has ended, anywhere from 5 to 15 minutes, I let him out to enjoy the rest of the house. And he is fine. Like everyone else said, give Coalie some time to get used to wearing pants. Remember, everything about his body was designed to be streamlined for flight - and now you're adding this extra cumbersome thing so of course he will feel strange and awkward for a while. I think he will do just fine!

Also, he may never take a mate. Brooklyn hasn't and I built him a lovely loft and filled it with lots of different hens. He ignores them or chases them out of his "territory". I am still hoping he might one day pick a ladyfriend, but just be aware that Coalie might be too imprinted on humans and may be just as fussy. Or he may not. You just never know!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Make sure that none of the straps are too tight - you should be able to slide a finger under them.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

I know cleaning poop is very hard but I don't like these diaper things  I got Noddy my dove an aviator harness and he couldn't stand it, and it's tiny and not cumbersome at all. He hated it. I know I wouldn't want to wear a diaper (Hope I don't have to when I get old!  )


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Also,remember, this diaper is designed to be worn for an hour and short periods of time and not all day.


----------



## SilviaGTO (May 6, 2009)

mountainstorm said:


> Has anyone else's pigeon taken this long to adapt to their diaper? I thought it would be just like a few minutes, maybe a half hour. Since we've never done this before, we're kind of worried. He's so subdued and quiet.
> 
> Rach


It took Rupert a few days before she (yes, her name is rupert, thought she was male until she laid eggs yesterday) figured out the game plan. She does just well in it. And she will tend to hold her poo in while wearing it


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

SilviaGTO said:


> ...she will tend to hold her poo in while wearing it


I've noticed the same thing, so I take it off for a few minutes every 15 minutes or so to give him a break.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay I just got Petey his PGwear and he is not having it at all. I can't even get it on him with out him flipping over or halfway strangling himself.I decided to just try once every night to drap the top portion over his head and that's it..I am hoping it will work.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You might try making it part of a cuddle session. Hold and groom on Coalie for a few minutes, then gently slip the neck part over, groom a bit more, turn him around and bring up the back straps, groom a bit more, undo the back straps, groom a bit more, take of the neck part, then put him down. Is your bird comfortable with you handling his wings, tail, and feet? That could help desensitize him a bit.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Terri B...I don't know if he will dig that...he was a rescued feral and still pretty new to all this so he doesn't spend a whole lot of time cuddling yet...I can mess with his feet...his wings would be pushing it!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Ah! That's probably why my two didn't object - they're used to daily handling. Can you find another way to manage the poop for awhile to give Coalie a chance to get used to being handled and get used to you? In the meantime, you could work very gently with the PGWear.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh...I'm not Coalie's momma...I'm Petey's...I jumped in the post because I was sharing the same problem and I thought your post was to me..LOL...blonde moment!...the advice is still the same...so yes I am dealing with Petey's poop right now and trying to get more cuddle time...he enjoys kisses and scratching of the neck and bath time, but only for so long then he flys to his perch above the door and I have to go get him ***hand biting*** and try for more cuddling...like I said I have to go slow as he isn't used to all of us!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry for the confusion!


----------

